# Atlanta Bubbasville version 2.0



## Skye (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok, so I may have talked everyone into changing their schedules in order to get me and the little lady to the next Bubbasville. I'll have to scram around 1:30-2:00ish, so I may get there a tinge early if that's cool with the host (Chris?)

I'll bring the lathe and any pens that didnt sell.

So, new meeting, new thread. Let's get a headcount, spouses too:

Chris (chigdon)
Me + Lydia  (bringing lathe)
Bruce (btboone)
Al (DocStram)
Ron (RonMc)
Andy (twoofakind)  (bringing lathe)
Eric (tweetfaip)
Steve + wife (Steve 542)
Fred (darbytee)
Robert + wife + 2 friends + lathe (Rojo22)
Chuck + Dianne (maybe, twist his arm!)
Orgtech (Bruce) + wife
tnhickoryknot (allen)

That's 18 so far.


----------



## btboone (Nov 6, 2006)

I should be there.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll be there asw long as I can look at a map and figure out where I'm going!


----------



## DocStram (Nov 7, 2006)

That is great news Sky.  
Ron, are you driving up from Florida to Atlanta?  If so, you are welcome to stop at my place and spend the night here. It would be a straight shot on I-75 to get from Florida to Atlanta. I live in Macon, which is right on I-75, south of Atlanta.  The only drawback is that it will take a good 2 hours or so to get up to where Chris lives. But, the rates at my place are cheap. Just let me know what you would like to do.


----------



## Orgtech (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll be there. I have a small craftsman lathe I can bring as well. I can probably scrounge up about four folding chairs and maybe a banquet table if needed.
Andy


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Ron,
Are you bringing any of your blanks with you?
Andy


----------



## tweetfaip (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm going to try to come.  It would be great to meet all of you.

Eric


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 7, 2006)

Al,
Actually I'll make Atlanta a stop on the way to Florida. I have to be in Jacksonville on Monday morning so this will work perfectly.
Andy,
Let me know what you are looking for and I'll be sure to bring some stuff![]


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 7, 2006)

I'll get my list and let you know. Thanks.
Andy


----------



## Skye (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone but me bringing their other half?

I'll be bringing my lathe too, and all the tools it take me to make it work, lol


----------



## Jerryconn (Nov 7, 2006)

Can folks from Va. come to this??


----------



## btboone (Nov 7, 2006)

Yup, anyone is welcome.


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought my lathe was my better half.[]
Andy


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh, you meant the wife...hehe.
Andy


----------



## Skye (Nov 7, 2006)

It's ok to love your lathe, just dont _love_ your lathe!


----------



## Skye (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey, do we know for certain Chris is going to host? If so, let's get a time up and address. I may be barging in a little early because I have to leave early if that's kosher.

So, who's the sucker.... er.... host?


----------



## btboone (Nov 7, 2006)

Chris is going to do it.


----------



## Skye (Nov 7, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## fiferb (Nov 7, 2006)

I've been out of the loop. What day is this going to be held?


----------



## DocStram (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey, fiferb is back!  Where ya been?

Bubbasville SE - Atlanta is going to be on December 9th.


----------



## DocStram (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a suggestion.  The last time we did this Bruce was kind enough to not just open his house to us ... but, also his refrigerator. 

Maybe this time we can start a new "tradition".  How about if we each donate something like $5 or $10 to help the host (in this case, Chris) cover expenses for snacks and drinks?  Since Ron Mc is coming all the way from Texas ... I'll cover his donation.


----------



## Skye (Nov 7, 2006)

Just dont buy the local popcorn!

I'm definatly down for donations.


----------



## steve542 (Nov 7, 2006)

I will be there and my wife may come as well. We probably will not be able to get there until 2:30 p.m. or so because of other Holiday Party during lunch that day.

Steve 542


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 7, 2006)

For goodness sakes! I'm in for a good $10.00 bucks. Just give me a Paypal account and it's there.       Wait a minute......I need the account for whomever will be buyer the goodies![}][]
By looking at the map it appears I'll be there in 12 hours so just let me know when it starts and we'll have some fun!
Popcorn? Hold on...Where is the BBQ? Someone fire one up and I'll cook![]


----------



## darbytee (Nov 8, 2006)

I"m going to try to drive down from Knoxville for this one. I have a work Christmas party scheduled for that evening but I think I can get out of it without too much hassle.


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 8, 2006)

I will be there, my wife will be coming, and I will be bringing another two new turners with me as well.  I can bring my Carbatec and a Jet lathe if we need it.  I can bring whatever we need as far as food goes, just let me know what we need and I will bring it.

Are we doing the pen lottery?


----------



## Skye (Nov 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> I can bring whatever we need as far as food goes, just let me know what we need and I will bring it.



Lobster and Guinness all around! You rock! []

Yeah man, I say bring prepped blanks and we'll have a turn-off. Everyone there puts one in the pot and takes one out.


----------



## chigdon (Nov 8, 2006)

The date is December the 9th and as for the time I am fairly open.  I think Bruce's started at 1:00???  I appreciate the offers to chip in as well.  I will start pulling something more definative together once we get closer and start getting a head count.  

As a side note to people coming into town.  If there are any wino's coming there will be a new Trader Joes open by my house by then (less than .5 miles).  I have never been to one but am anxiously awaiting it.

P.S.  Lobster and Guiness sounds excellent!


----------



## DocStram (Nov 8, 2006)

Whoaaaa Trader Joes!!  When I was driving to Bruce's I mistakenly pulled into that shopping center .. and there it was .. Trader Joes! I've been to the one in Pasadena. What a terrific store.  Dang!!


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 8, 2006)

Chris,
Do you mind if I show up before 1:00? I'll be more than likely staying in a hotel somewhere withing a 100 miles and hate hotel rooms in the late morning!
What is Traper Joes? Do they have lathes set up? Or maybe a pool table?
Did everyone get together last time and do something that evening after?

Please understand that I am trying to work my drive schedule out. I don't need to me in Jacksonville FL. until Monday morning so I'll be killing some time.


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 8, 2006)

I might have to come up with an excuse to go to Atlanta that weekend to visit my Daughter, I'll let you know[]


----------



## Skye (Nov 8, 2006)

Ron, I'll have to show early too. I've got to leave by 2, and will be driving about 4 hours to get there. I dont really feel like an hour will pay off, lol

I was thinking more like 11, but that's entirely up to Chris.

Trader Joe? Isnt that the shop that carries the $2 bottles of wine???

Also, I may be able to meet up with ya somewhere before hand and burn some time, then make it to Chris' around 11 (again, if that's cool).


----------



## chigdon (Nov 10, 2006)

Skye, that is the $2 Chuck place.  You guys are welcome earlier and I can also suggest some pretty good woodworking places in Atlanta that will take your money if you are interested in that as well.


----------



## Skye (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, with the wife in tow, I better stick to some non-wood related shops. I may try to squeeze something in there though.

Thanks for the early invite, I'll be taking you up on it at 11 at least. Gotta get my pen knocked out for the swap so I dont burn off all my time on that.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 10, 2006)

So...we are still having popcorn?[)]


----------



## Skye (Nov 10, 2006)

Heeeeey, last I head we were doing lobster, which, probably cost me the same as the popcorn last time.

Ron, I went to the local grocery store near Bruce's house to get two 12 packs of soda and some chips. I get to the door, I've got a 10 in my pocket. The boyscouts are there selling popcorn, I stop and figure I'd be a good guy and buy some. I ask what they have, they have your standard size microwave boxes in a few flavors. I tell them I'll take a kettle corn box. "That'll be $20." I asked if he was kidding, he said the tins were $50! I walked away with a tin the size of a coke can with popcorn for $10.


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 10, 2006)

I thought Skye was bringing filets and Guinness.[)] Are we still on for the pen swap? I was trying to come up with a really cool segmented piece, but with Ron Mc coming I better stick with something I know, my best would probably match his worst.[]
Andy


----------



## Skye (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah man, I'm all for the swap! I've been known to drink a beer before noon, didnt work with powertools though, lol


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 10, 2006)

OK, Andy....The game is on! I didn't know about a pen swat but I'll tell you what, I will swap a pen with you so that I can have one of yours in my private collection. Then you will get one of mine in yours. I'll turn some music on and make something just for you if you feel up to it![]
But here is what I ask of you as you make my pen. I would ask that you have music playing as you design it, music playing as you decide how to make it, and most importantly have fun with it. Then when you are done look at it and think to yourself, "it was so easy, All I had to do was turn some music on and create what I feel!" Then give me the darn pen.

I'm not sure if everyone wants me to show them how I do things and create designs, but if so, I would be more than happy to. Just let me know in advance so that I can bring my trusty mitre saw and whatever else I need.[]


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 11, 2006)

You're on Ron. I have been turning some ideas over, but will follow your advice and come up with something special. As for bringing you're equipment, I will never turn down learning something new, but with you going to Florida for the following week, that would be a lot of extra equipment to bring.
My father-in-law just joined the site and has his shop almost set up and is about to turn his first pen. He says he is coming as well, but I am trying to get him to post it himself.[]
Andy


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 12, 2006)

Ron

I have limited tools and stuff, but if you need something and I have it, my tool box is your toolbox, just let me know what it is you need and I will bring it up on the 9th.

Robert


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 12, 2006)

Marvelous!
The most important tool for me is my compound mitre saw. I say this because I am comfortable with it. So...I'll just throw it in the truck. Do we have a PH vise in the area? Or do I need to bring it.

Still popcorn? If someone will fire up a pit I'll BBQ whatever is laying around. Just keep your beloved pets out of my reach.[][]


----------



## chigdon (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a PH vice.  My drill press is not exactly the best but should be fine.  Just send me an email of anything you need and I will let you know what I have.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 12, 2006)

Trader Joe's is an upscale grocery store... rather exotic foods and WINE's from all over the world... Last time I was in a TJ was in Tucson, 1995


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 13, 2006)

What kind of popcorn do I need to bring?


----------



## Skye (Nov 13, 2006)

The popcorn was a joke. []


----------



## Skye (Nov 15, 2006)

So, can I add anyone else onto the list?


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 15, 2006)

Judging from the number of people who are bringing a lathe, I am only going to bring one with me, and some tools.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 15, 2006)

Skye,
I'm about 3 hours north of ATL... and depending on how much our Thanksgiving trip cost us, would like to try to make it... would enjoy meeting some faces.  If we can make it, wife (Dianne) will attend too.


----------



## Skye (Nov 15, 2006)

Sweet man, I'll put ya down for a big maybe. Keep in mind, it's just the price of gas and a soda if you do about 6 hours of driving in and out like me, lol. Hotel shmotel!


----------



## DocStram (Nov 16, 2006)

Let's remember to donate $10 each to Chris ..... to help cover food and drink expenses. 

In addition to having Ron Mc demo his segmented pen skills, I'd also like to watch Chris turn a pen. How about it Chris?


----------



## Skye (Nov 16, 2006)

We'll have to set up a donations bucket there.

Also adding Orgtech (Bruce) and his wife. Think we just broke 20!


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 19, 2006)

It sounds like we are going to have a great crowd!

Andy,
I have been developing a prototype pen that will allow the buyer to change the design "at will" depending on their mood at the moment. I believe that after listening to some great music tonight and playing around that you will be given one of my first "Mood Pens"


----------



## tnhickoryknot (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm going to try and make this one.


----------



## twoofakind (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey Ron,
I was folowing your advice and came up with a few new ideas. I finished the first one today, unless the next few jump out at me I will save this one for you. I was going to post a pic in the forum, but I will wait and let you see it first, unless you want a sneak peek.[] I will email you seperatly about bringing a few blanks with you.
Andy


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 24, 2006)

Andy,
GOOD JOB! Hold on to that puppy so that the group can see it first![}]
My first attempt at the "Mood Pen" did not come out as planned. Well,....not to my standards. We all know I can be a little anal!
I will give it another go this weekend.

Are we still going to have a good crowd?


----------



## darbytee (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm still planning on coming. Can someone confirm that there is or is not a pen swap? If so, I'm behind (as usual).[]


----------



## jjenk02 (Nov 24, 2006)

Chris, I think I will be able to make it also, can you e-mail me your address so I can map it?


----------



## Skye (Nov 24, 2006)

Chris (chigdon)
Me + Lydia (bringing lathe)
Bruce (btboone)
Al (DocStram)
Ron (RonMc)
Andy (twoofakind) (bringing lathe)
Eric (tweetfaip)
Steve + wife (Steve 542)
Fred (darbytee)
Robert + wife + 2 friends + lathe (Rojo22)
Chuck + Dianne (maybe, twist his arm!)
Orgtech (Bruce) + wife
tnhickoryknot (allen)
James (jjenk02)

As far as Iâ€™m concerned, Iâ€™m going to make a pen there. Given my luck today, itâ€™ll be a bust. Weâ€™ll see how it goesâ€¦.


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 27, 2006)

I plan on bringing a few pens to swap out for those who want to swap out....I will also bring a few kits that are pre drilled and ready to turn for those who cannot bring something or if your nonturner friends/spouses want to give it a try, I will be happy to teach someone how to turn their first pen.....I plan on bringing some pen blanks for trade bait as well....So if you have something interesting, or are looking for something interesting, let me know and I will try to have some there.....


----------



## chigdon (Nov 27, 2006)

Everyone send me an email and I will send you my address/directions.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 27, 2006)

OK...After looking at the map I have decided to take I20 into Atlanta.
Can someone give me some kind of directions as to where I need to go from there? It looks like I'll be within 100 miles on Friday night so I will be in the area.


----------



## chigdon (Nov 28, 2006)

I created an Evite and sent it to everyone who emailed me.  Just email me if you haven't and I will add you to the Evite and you can get my address, etc.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 28, 2006)

Fantastic. Chris,
I'll be there with some goodies and CD's. Does everyone really want me to show them some of my secret methods? Or are they just playing?[]


----------



## DocStram (Nov 29, 2006)

I think I can safely speak for the group in saying there are two major items we'd like to see on the agenda ....

First, an official Ron Mc demonstration of designing, cutting and turning a segmented pen.

Second, a penturning demo by our host, Chris. So many of us stood there admiring his pens at the last Bubbasville-Atlanta. 

As a side note: I think it would help if we had name tags with both our IAP user name and "real" names.

And, let's not forget the $10 donation to our host.  I'll gather up the money at the get-together.


----------



## Skye (Nov 29, 2006)

Sounds like a plan.

Our baby sitter fell through so it's going to be an extra pain in the butt to do, but I'm still planing on it though.


----------



## Rojo22 (Nov 29, 2006)

Ron

How much for the CD's???  I would love for you to show us every trick you know....


----------



## jtate (Nov 29, 2006)

I'll be there and I'll bring my lathe (and its stand) and tools.  I do need directions or at least an address so I can mapquest it.  I'm coming from Nashville.


----------



## jtate (Nov 29, 2006)

Any other single women coming who would like to share a motel room for the night?  Anyone from Nashville going who would like a ride?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 29, 2006)

I've already responded to Chris, but Dianne and I will be there.. she doesn't turn, but may want to watch some of the turning demos.


----------



## brokenbit (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi all   I may be at your gettogether on the 9th Trying get another turner in my area. So if you are in my area of Fl.
e-mail me at    Betsat@acum.com

Bernie


----------



## steve542 (Nov 29, 2006)

Chris,

Please send me the directions to your place at sandlersm@comcast.net. The 9th is a busy day for my wife and I.  We have a luncheon function and an evening XMas office party.  Hope to come by for a few hours if the luncheon ends by 1:30.

Steve Sandler aka Steve542[8D]


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 29, 2006)

Buy a CD? Are you kidding? These are my music CD's that inspire me to create! These puppy's are like gold.[]
I look forward to meeting all of you in person and please understand that when you tell me your name and assume that I know who you are I will have the deer in the headlight look! I am very bad with names but know that when I get back to my computer I'll think to myself, "I'll be darn! I met that person!"

BTW....I can tell you everything I know in about 3 sentences!
[]


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'll be there, I'm coming up to visit my daughter who lives in Smyrna, GA. My daughter want be attending with me.


----------



## Skye (Dec 4, 2006)

Less than a week to go, let's keep this thing bumped!


----------



## btboone (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm in the shop working on pens!


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 4, 2006)

I cut up some blanks last night to bring, and am turning pens like mad......


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm taking three days off this week, so I hope to get a few more turned.
Andy


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been so darn busy turning the 40 donation pens and filling orders and keeping up with my real job that I haven't had a chance to do a darn thing!
Hopefully tonight or tomorrow.[8)]
I'll have lots of blanks from my site with me for purchase so that you can save on shipping![]
I look forward to meeting everyone and having some fun.


----------



## Skye (Dec 5, 2006)

Are these pens to just show or what?

I gotta find out from my buddy if he wants some of those stabilized blanks. I'll be bringing the two I made from your gray and gold ones.


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm just bringing a couple to show and two to swap, one with Ron and one with the pen swap.
Andy


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 5, 2006)

Is there going to be a pen swap??? I don't know if I'll have time this week to turn any pens..


----------



## Skye (Dec 5, 2006)

It's not manditory or anything. My suggestion was to just have a pouch and if you put one in, you take one out. That way not everyone has to make one or take one.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 5, 2006)

A pen swap?  A little unnerving.  Something tells me that if I put a pen in the pouch ..... I'll be taking the same one out at the end of the day.  But, I'll give it a go!


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 5, 2006)

Ron

I will definitely purchase a few of your blanks...

I also just bought a light box kit from Wolf photo, and will bring it to the meeting.  My camera is ok, but not great, but if you bring your camera, you are welcome to make pictures in the light box all day long......or I can take pictures and email them to you....

I am brining some blanks for sale or trade, $2.50 each:

Sydney Blue Gum
Black Mesquite
Wild Cherry

I am also brining a few pens for trade or swaps as well......


There will only be three of us coming, my buddy had to drop due to some scheduling things...


----------



## Skye (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />A pen swap?  A little unnerving.  Something tells me that if I put a pen in the pouch ..... I'll be taking the same one out at the end of the day.  But, I'll give it a go!



No, no, you dont get to _pick_ the pen, it's just you reach your hand in and pull one out. And NO RON, we're not putting them in your pants.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 5, 2006)

SO, There is a pen swap? So I need two pens to give away?
Anyone interested in a pickle pen?[)]


----------



## Skye (Dec 5, 2006)

It's unofficial, I just have been mentioning the idea.


----------



## brokenbit (Dec 5, 2006)

What time dose it start

Bernie


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 5, 2006)

Andy,
The mood pen just isn't going to happen.[] I have the concept down but have run into an issue with the size of the tube compared to the drill bit and need to find a drill bit that will be a nice snug fit for a JG2 before it will work.
I'll crank the tunes and whip together something else for you.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 5, 2006)

Thought I might bring a couple of the AXIS horns and do some horse trading... what kind of pens normally go into the swap... don't want to show up with crappy slimlines when you guys are all doing Barons or something.


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 5, 2006)

I just learned this afternoon that a contract we had been trying to get came through (this is good) and we have to start this week. So now instead of going to Atlanta (this is bad), I have to head for Jackson, MS tomorrow and will be tied up there for the next week or so. I will sure miss meeting everyone at Atlanta Bubbasville.[]


----------



## Skye (Dec 5, 2006)

Chuck, that would be sweet!

Bernie, I think noon is the starting point.

James, you know what ou have to do, right? Quit your job. lol


----------



## darbytee (Dec 5, 2006)

Unfortunately I have to follow James' lead. I just got a job offer this week for a position that I recently interviewed for (this is very good). I have to fly to Orlando on Monday to do orientation with the company and therefore have to back-plan everything I had planned for next week into this week. Sorry I can't make it. Hope you all have fun.


----------



## underdog (Dec 6, 2006)

Well guys, have fun.

I'd like to come, but I've been in the shop so much lately making Christmas presents that my wife is probably saying she's a "turning widow" now. If I'm allowed out of her sight this weekend, I might pop by... I'll just have to see.


----------



## Skye (Dec 6, 2006)

Man, sorry but glad to hear that Fred!

Jim, bring her along! I'll have my wife there as well as a few others from what I've heard. They can sit around and bad mouth us while we do our things.


----------



## chigdon (Dec 6, 2006)

Jim, sorry you aren't going to be able to come but I understand. [xx(]


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 6, 2006)

I know the feeling, my plan was to come on Saturday then go work on my old Charger on Sunday....loml put her foot down. So I figured it is going to be too cold to work on a car anyway.[]
Andy


----------



## chigdon (Dec 6, 2006)

Andy, how many cars do you have and are you going to bring one on Saturday?


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 6, 2006)

I have my truck and two older Mopar's. I have a 1973 Duster and a 1972 Charger. The Charger is the only one in driving condition right now, but I just took the fenders off to epoxy seal and primer those to get the car ready for a new paint job.
Andy


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 6, 2006)

Well Andy....Your pen is completed. Look at it closely when you see it. There is something in the segmenting that just doesn't make sense! Something new for me.[]


----------



## Skye (Dec 6, 2006)

Sweeet. I had a 67 Dodge Dart GT.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 6, 2006)

BTW...Since we do things BIG in Texas I am bringing over 100lbs of pen blanks to sell or trade besides the blanks I sell on the site.

Does anyone out there use corian or want to try it? I have decided that I don't want to mess with it and have LOTS of it!


----------



## Skye (Dec 7, 2006)

I used it, also glued some up to make a bottlestopper from. Havent turned it yet.


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 7, 2006)

The truck is loaded, I have directions, and I'm ready to go![]
I'll be introducing lots of new wood combinations in the checkerboard and 50/50 blanks to you guys and gals there at the Atlanta Bubbasville before I add them to the site so we should have some fun!
You are going to be shocked at the amount of free and trade wood I am bringing. None of this comes back with me so it will be a permanent grab pile for the Atlanta chapter from the Texas chapter.
I look forward to actually meeting all of you in person Saturday!


----------



## darbytee (Dec 7, 2006)

Ron, You're really making me sorry that I had to cancel. Stupid old job offer...[}][}][}]


----------



## Skye (Dec 8, 2006)

Ah, my motto of "Never turn away free wood" will come to play once again! I've still got a few from DocStram from last time too. Shweeet!


----------



## Skye (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey, if you get on here before the meet, hit TPS, I left my cell number for ya incase you get into GA early like myself.


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 8, 2006)

Ron

I would love to look at your corian stuff.  I like turning the stuff, and have several pens made out of it.

Someone had a question about what type of pen to bring....Whatever you can bring...I do cigar pens, just to give you an idea....

We will be a group of three, and I am bringing my lathe.....See you guys there....


----------



## chigdon (Dec 8, 2006)

I think this is going to be a lot of fun.  I CAN'T wait to see all that wood either!


----------



## Skye (Dec 8, 2006)

Alright Chris, how's that lobster lookin?


----------



## chigdon (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Alright Chris, how's that lobster lookin?



It's looking a lot like Bar B Q pork and chicken!


----------



## Skye (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey, hungry beggers cant be choosers I guess.

Sounds good!


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 8, 2006)

WOW! BBQ pork. Now that's a treat for someone coming from Texas!
I'm right around the corner from you in a little town called Anniston. I started getting tired on the road so decided instead of making a run to Atlanta I'd pull in. I don't think I'm very far from you at all.[]


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow Ron you made good time. You are close indeed. I can't wait to get there tomorrow.
Andy


----------



## jjenk02 (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darbytee_
> <br />Ron, You're really making me sorry that I had to cancel. Stupid old job offer...[}][}][}]



ME too, maybe I ought to take Skye advise and jut quit[]


----------



## Skye (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey Ron, I'm going to try and hit the Woodcrap at about 10:30 which is close to Chris's place. Also the Trader Joe's. Never been to one before...


----------



## chigdon (Dec 8, 2006)

The Trader Joes that is right by my house that was opening the end of November isn't open yet.  There is an open one about 5 miles down the road right next to a Rockler.


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 8, 2006)

Woodcraft has 10% off today and tomorrow.
Andy


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 8, 2006)

I can see it now. We are all going to be wondering around the stores at the same time staring at eachother thinking, "Is that - or is that -?" If you happen to find me in Woodcrafts I'll be the guy explaining that I am tired of them running out of stock and asking for the manager so that I can find out how they are handling their inventory control.[)]


----------



## Skye (Dec 8, 2006)

I'll be the only person there under 35 and wearing Chuck Taylors.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 9, 2006)

I'll be the guy yawning from staying up tonight in IAP.


----------



## chigdon (Dec 9, 2006)

The best woodworking store in Atlanta (and the furthest from my house) is Highland Hardware (now Highland Woodworking).  It is worth the trip.


----------



## Skye (Dec 9, 2006)

How far is far?


----------



## chigdon (Dec 9, 2006)

30 minutes.  Not really that far.  There website is http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/index.asp and their number is (404) 872-4466.  I don't work there, I just send them all of my money.


----------



## Rojo22 (Dec 9, 2006)

Ron

We must be brothers man, everytime I go through the door at Woodcraft, they all sigh, and run for the far corners of the store, because they know I am going to do the exact same thing you do...they never have inventory on hand.......and I have to drive over 60 miles to get there.....

We are on our way with a truck packed full of goodies.....


----------



## Skye (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok, I want to know where Al  and Robert were, and I wanna know NOW!!!


----------

